# Downhiller für meine Frau



## Frank_Wo (8. Juli 2021)

Hallo Ladies, ich möchte meiner Frau einen Downhiller kaufen. Sie ist 153cm gross und da wird die Luft recht dünn mit den Downhillern. Meistens gehen sie so ab 160cm los bei den 27,5". Wer hat denn hier Erfahrung und kann mir hier einen Tip geben. Danke euch.
Viele Grüsse

Frank


----------



## Votec Tox (8. Juli 2021)

Was für eine schöne Idee? Welches gefällt ihr denn? Muß es ein neues DH Bike sein?
Ich würde tatsächlich wegen der Größe nach einem gebrauchten Rahmen/Bike schauen, XS Rahmen mit 26" Rädern. Wenn sie steil bergab fahren möchte wird sie jeden cm weniger Durchmesser am HR zu schätzen wissen. Gab es nicht mal ein Pivot Phoenix in XS?
Ich fahre an meinem DH Bike (Demo S-Works Rahmen in S von 2013) vorn 27,5" und am HR 26" und bin mit 1,67 m etwas größer. Das könntest Du - auf eigenes Risiko - auch noch in Erwägung ziehen, also vorn eine 27,5" Doppelbrückengabel und 26" am HR. 
Dann ist natürlich ein zum Gewicht passendes Fahrwerk wichtig, ich fahre einen Coildämpfer mit einer 300er Feder und vorn eine speziell "abgestimmte" USD Gabel mit Luftkammern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank_Wo (8. Juli 2021)

Sie hat schon ein Enduro aber da wir viel in Parks sind möchte ich ihr noch ein DH Bike aufbauen. Und so ein Mullet Aufbau habe ich auch schon überlegt. Aber wie Du schon schreibst fährst Du "S" mit 167 und das ist schon ein gutes Stück grösser als 154. Da wir es echt eng. Aber mit dem Pivot Phoenix in XS ist schon mal ein guter Tipp.


----------



## Aishmo (8. Juli 2021)

Mir fällt da noch spontan folgendes ein... das Solid Flare EVO. Das ist ein DH Bike von Solid, dass sich speziell an Frauen richtet und ab ein Körpergröße von 1,55m geeignet sein soll (die zwei Zentimeter...). Google Mal danach. Dazu gab es hier auch mal einen Artikel meine ich 🤔. Allerdings glaube ich, dass es nicht so leicht sein wird ein Solid zu finden.
Ich bin 1,57m "groß" und fahre u.a. ein Trek Session in S von 2017. Ich habe es mir damals auch gebraucht gekauft und mir dann nach meinen Wünschen aufgebaut. Ich komme mit der Größe bestens zurecht. Davor bin ich ein Polygon Collosus gefahren mit noch 26 Zoll (von 2015 wenn ich mich nicht irre? Das schwarz weisse) Wenn du so eins finden würdest in S, müsste das deiner Frau auch auf jeden Fall sehr gut passen. Das war nochmal ein gutes Stück kürzer als das Session. Ein richtiger Kinderdownhiller 🤗. Ich drücke euch die Daumen, dass ihr ein passendes Bike findet 😉.


----------



## xMARTINx (9. Juli 2021)

Kumpel hat noch nen Polygon DH9 in S, vielleicht wäre das was


----------



## Sub-Zero (9. Juli 2021)

Das letzte 26er Demo (um 2013) gab es auch in XS. Das sollte doch gut passen (Geo). 
Was kleineres wird man kaum finden.
Und Umbau auf 27,5 VR wäre ja möglich.


----------



## claire (20. Juli 2021)

Ich hab ne bekannte die hat ein Demo in XS (mit Fox 40 ect.pp) und fährt es schon ewig nimmer - vielleicht ist das was?


----------



## Frank_Wo (20. Juli 2021)

Ja ein Demo hört sich gut an. Man kann sich ja mal austauschen.


----------



## xrated (20. Juli 2021)

Ein Canyon FRX von 2012 hat in S einen Reach von 391, dass fällt schon ziemlich kompakt aus.
Dann gibts noch Giant Glory in XS.


----------



## nollak (21. Juli 2021)

Meine Frau fährt mit 160 mein altes Nukeproof Scalp in M. Nach heutigen Maßstäben passt ihr das quasi perfekt und ich bräuchte eher T-Rex Arme 

Ich würde glaube auch mal in die Richtung gebrauchter Rahmen mit 26" schauen. Gerade in den Größen S/M sollte es da was brauchbares zu finden geben. Was für ein Enduro fährt sie denn? Da kann man sich ja mal grob an der Geometrie orientieren.


----------



## Marphi1207 (22. Juli 2021)

Meine Frau fährt seit diesem Jahr ein canyon sender 6 in s und ist bei 154cm absolut happy damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank_Wo (22. Juli 2021)

Super danke dann passt ein Sender 6 in S anscheinend ganz gut. Denn 27,5" sollte es schon sein. Klasse


----------



## Marphi1207 (22. Juli 2021)

Keine Ursache, übrigens zwecks Fahrwerk, bei 55 kg fährt meine Frau dort eine 250lbs feder im marzocchi dämpfer, das passt ebenfalls ganz gut.


----------



## Frank_Wo (22. Juli 2021)

Ok super Tipp mit der Feder. Danke dir.


----------

